# looking for fishing buddies in Val-P area



## fishinmagician (Oct 16, 2007)

I recently moved to the areaa from p-cola I have a 24' boatand love to do any kind of fishing, looking tgo make some friends!!


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

is that el'chris O???

JIMMMAAAAYY


----------



## fishnfrank (Oct 2, 2007)

I live on Eglin AFB and i'm always ready to go. If I can get all my chores done. Give me a holler some time.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

What is your free times ? I am home this week and plann to do some fishing. Do you have week days off or just weekends. Ed


----------

